
Companies Start to Think Remote Work Isn’t So Great After All - onetimemanytime
https://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-start-to-think-remote-work-isnt-so-great-after-all-11595603397
======
caryd
Fake news from bad companies. I find the complete opposite to true. I'm hiring
more than ever, devs are learning quickly, and projects are getting done at
record pace. Git gud wsj

~~~
verdverm
There are longer term issues you have yet to encounter.

Ask your people if they feel like they are losing the feeling of human
connection and relationship building.

Wait and see what happens to innovation long term.

~~~
caryd
We do several sessions every week that get us to work together. We run
internal code challenges. We meet for lunch weekly. We do safe group
activities like gaming and kayaking.

Innovation and collaboration has remained steady or increased.

~~~
verdverm
Long term means years, give it time. Some companies can and will pull it off,
most will not. It's not blanket policy better

~~~
verdverm
There have been several recent HN threads on the subject. This one is
currently on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957278)

